# what does it mean?



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

Okay as far as I can see, sometimes the little Thomas just meows for no obvious reasons. I am wondering if it's a 'meow' for attentions? He does like being near me or my boyfriend whenever we are in and when he's near us, he doesn't meow much. 
What else could it be when he meows????


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

xzhou said:


> Okay as far as I can see, sometimes the little Thomas just meows for no obvious reasons. I am wondering if it's a 'meow' for attentions? He does like being near me or my boyfriend whenever we are in and when he's near us, he doesn't meow much.
> What else could it be when he meows????


Probably for attention. My Gloworm meows alll the time, sounds like hes having a right cry, but you pick him up and give him a cuddle and he shuts up, then he will start it again.

The only time I would worry is it its couple with something which could be causing pain such as jumping off the sofa or having a wee, other than that hes probably just moany. Gloworm is moany!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

sometimes mine like to check where i am, they stop when i answer.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Mine are very vocal and will meow to tell me different things such as "I want to go outside", "I need to use the bathroom and want you to come", "Pick me up and give me attention", "I want a treat" or "Tabby cat is visiting". They also have a hurt meow, a sad/sick meow and a angry meow but luckily we don't hear those very often. I put it down them having Siamese in them and just liking to talk


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Ours only ever meow when they want to be picked up (rarely as they are usually too busy playing together - they only meow to be picked up when the other kitten is sleeping! ) and when I bring their food. I love the food "meow" - it's fairly quiet and very, very cute. Sometimes I feel like just leaving their food on the worktop for a little bit longer so I can watch them meow cutely. 

I expect Thomas is just meowing for attention.  Is he an only cat? I have heard that cats in single cat households are a bit more vocal as they are always after attention! Ours distract each other so they don't communicate with us as much.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

My cat meows loudly alot, he is an "only cat" so does it for attention we think. Everytime we first come in the door, if he wants food or fuss, and as soon as he walks through the cat flap he always meows to let us know his home!


----------



## mrsmurf (Jul 4, 2011)

Viki said:


> and as soon as he walks through the cat flap he always meows to let us know his home!


so cute


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy and I say hello/meow to one another whenever either of us comes home


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Both Cleo and Stanley were very quiet as kittens. But when they hit 9 months to a year old, they became VERY talkative. It's generally for attention. I answer them and they usually stop once they know I'm listening!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Some cats are just talkers. I have four cats and they all seem to have a lot to say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Maisie meows if she thinks she's on her own, if she can't find anyone she does this untill someone calls on her and she realises someones still at home! She also meows when she wants fed and when she's really happy, purring isn't quite enough and she has to meow in your face aswell


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly will always meow to announce she's coming for a cuddle


----------

